# Flashspace.de



## |mo| (7. August 2002)

Hi Jungz!

Ich war auf der Suche nach gutem, günstigem Webspace und bin dabei durch Zufall auf http://www.Flashspace.de gekommen.
Die Angebote waren eigentlich gut und zudem sehr billig (1,8€ monatlich für .de, php, mysql, 50mb...). Daraufhin habe ich dort sofort bestellt. 
Im Anschluß bekam ich eine Bestätigungsemail in der stand, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen per Post Zugangsdaten etc. bekommen würde. Das ist jetzt über 2monate her und ich hab' immer noch nichts!
Jetzt interessiert mich, ob von euch jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Flashspace hat!

Thx schonmal |mo|


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2002)

Hallo,

evtl. mal in der WHL gucken ...

http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/kommentare.php4?1932


----------



## |mo| (8. August 2002)

Thx!

Die zwei Meinungen da sagen zwar nicht allzuviel aus, aber ich kann da zumindest gleich nach neuem Webspace stöbern

Greetz |mo|


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. August 2002)

Hallo,

na ja, es sind zwar "nur" zwei Meinungen, aber wenn bei zwei schon eine total negativ ist, würde mir das zu denken geben .... 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Suche,


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Hast du mal angerufen? Vielleicht ist was schief gelaufen.


----------

